# Low Cost Dental Care at San Juan College



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

Boaters in the Four Corners area:

I am a dental hygiene student/kayaker at San Juan College, and I am seeking patients who want to get their mouths clean. 

The San Juan College Dental Hygiene Clinic provides low-cost preventative care for all but the most severe dental issues. We offer assessments and treatments including X-rays, calculus detection, oral evaluations, cleaning, fluoride treatment, sealants, and even whitening. All of these services, and others, are offered at substantially lower costs than a traditional dental office because it is an educational setting. Get high-quality treatment while helping dental hygiene students like me gain valuable clinical experience! 

I am beginning to assess patients with Radiography this semester, and I am looking for patients to come in and have X-rays taken of their teeth. Following that, you can elect to continue to receive care at our clinic. 

Let me know if you're interested... Remember: the quickest way to not hook up on a river trip is bad oral hygiene.

Cheers,
Tyler Moline 
Junior Class, San Juan College Dental Hygiene Program
Farmington, NM


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

bump. 

I'm now scheduling patients for full-on assessments and therapeutic treatment. Come get the Colorado sand out of yer chompers.

Call me directly: 970-471-9597, I can answer any questions and schedule you for an appointment.

Thanks for looking.
Tyler


----------

